# WINE or cedega and steam



## mab1376 (Oct 4, 2007)

has anyone got this working? i'd like to give it a try but done know what the hell i'm doing :shadedshu


----------



## ktr (Oct 4, 2007)

I got steam working on wine just fine, but you have to run the games at dx8.1.


----------



## panchoman (Oct 4, 2007)

wine works great on ubuntu, just follow the directions on the wine site. tested it for like a few days though.


----------



## mab1376 (Oct 4, 2007)

DX 8.1... LAME i want to fully utilize my 8800 for TF2.

and do all the games update fine any everything even though its a different file system?


----------



## ktr (Oct 4, 2007)

mab1376 said:


> DX 8.1... LAME i want to fully utilize my 8800 for TF2.
> 
> and do all the games update fine any everything even though its a different file system?



everything runs well...


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 4, 2007)

mab1376 said:


> DX 8.1... LAME i want to fully utilize my 8800 for TF2.
> 
> and do all the games update fine any everything even though its a different file system?



I had it running for a while...  mmm...  got a nice linky for you too!

http://www.maximumpc.com/linux?page=0,5


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Oct 4, 2007)

mab1376 said:


> DX 8.1... LAME i want to fully utilize my 8800 for TF2.
> 
> and do all the games update fine any everything even though its a different file system?



TF2 is DX9 anyway.


----------



## mab1376 (Oct 4, 2007)

I know but, I would like it to be at the best possible quality. I don't know if DX 8.1 compared to 9 would be that big a difference.


----------



## ktr (Oct 4, 2007)

I run tf2 in dx8.1 under windows (i get fps spikes). It looks the same, only key difference is that there is no motion blur, some missing textures (such as the intel briefcase), and the pyro flame doesnt look that good.


----------



## mab1376 (Oct 5, 2007)

hmm wel i guess thats not that big a deal... i cant wait to play... its downloading now.


----------



## FatForester (Oct 5, 2007)

mab1376 said:


> hmm wel i guess thats not that big a deal... i cant wait to play... its downloading now.



If you get it working, prepare yourself to become addicted. It's one of the funnest games ever.


----------



## ktr (Oct 5, 2007)

FatForester said:


> If you get it working, prepare yourself to become addicted. It's one of the funnest games ever.



tf2


join the tf2 clubhouse if the addiction get to great


----------



## FatForester (Oct 5, 2007)

Well, time spent in the clubhouse could be time spent playing!  But I'll have to admit, the addiction is already there for me, so I guess I have to join!


----------



## mab1376 (Oct 6, 2007)

i'll probably play some later on my windows partition.


----------

